
Reading online reviews - cawel
http://www.economist.com/displayStory.cfm?story_id=13174365
======
imgabe
I think the lowest reviews are usually the most helpful. It's good to be able
to tell if the people who didn't like something didn't like it because they
got a dud or they were mistaken about what the product would do, or if the
product itself is fundamentally flawed in some way.

